# Why women don't like "nice guys."



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.

A "nice guy" is usually boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall.

I haven't met a single "nice guy" that wasn't a constitution hating liberal.

When's the last time you pulled her hair and ravaged her from behind?

Are you sure your children aren't mine?

I love flirting with a "nice guy's" wife right in front of him.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 15, 2015)

You should read Leo Derichoer's(sp) Nice Guys Finish Last.

Assholes get the pootang for a short period of time.  Nice guys get the wife who loves them.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 15, 2015)

Nutz said:


> You should read Leo Derichoer's(sp) Nice Guys Finish Last.
> 
> Assholes get the pootang for a short period of time.  Nice guys get the wife who loves them.


Yeah, nice guys get the used wife and all the baggage.

Why do you think guys don't marry anymore?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 15, 2015)

My wife thinks I'm a nice guy, but I'll have to tell her when I get home that she's wrong. I can't be a nice guy because the OP says nice guys are "boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall."

Though, I do cook but that's because no one can cook better than I can.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

PredFan said:


> My wife thinks I'm a nice guy, but I'll have to tell her when I get home that she's wrong. I can't be a nice guy because the OP says nice guys are "boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall."
> 
> Though, I do cook but that's because no one can cook better than I can.



There's a difference between a "nice guy" and a "good guy."


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > My wife thinks I'm a nice guy, but I'll have to tell her when I get home that she's wrong. I can't be a nice guy because the OP says nice guys are "boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall."
> ...


I've known some nice guys that really were sleazeballs.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 15, 2015)

Great thread. The OP desperately wants to have a discussion about sex with the people here. He thinks he's a stud or something. All studs are overweight, can't establish a career and have to lie on forums about their future in the Air Force Academy. 

Classic example of a dude who doesn't walk the talk.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> I love flirting with a "nice guy's" wife right in front of him.



Ha!  If I was married and you did that to me, you would find out just how anit-gun I am, pal.

I've been married twice and was a nice guy, but NEVER fit the rest of your 'nice guy' mold.  But it was the bitches that you took away from me that made me grow out of marriage, lol.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > I love flirting with a "nice guy's" wife right in front of him.
> ...



It's easy to spot a real man. I wouldn't hit on his wife in front of him or behind his back.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2015)

PredFan said:


> My wife thinks I'm a nice guy, but I'll have to tell her when I get home that she's wrong. I can't be a nice guy because the OP says nice guys are "boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall."
> 
> Though, I do cook but that's because no one can cook better than I can.


If you screwin' my old lady, times must be really tough...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Great thread. The OP desperately wants to have a discussion about sex with the people here. He thinks he's a stud or something. All studs are overweight, can't establish a career and have to lie on forums about their future in the Air Force Academy.
> 
> Classic example of a dude who doesn't walk the talk.


What about us has beens?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> 
> A "nice guy" is usually boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall.
> 
> ...



With a face like that?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 15, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > My wife thinks I'm a nice guy, but I'll have to tell her when I get home that she's wrong. I can't be a nice guy because the OP says nice guys are "boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall."
> ...



Awesome! Made me spill my drink.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 15, 2015)

Mindful said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> ...



It's better than the real one. Guaranteed.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

How many dishes did LoneLaugher wash for his wife last night?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

Just because I am a nice guy does not mean I am a coward or a wimp.  If you flirt with my wife or girlfriend, she will laugh and politely ignore your flirting or put you in your place.  If you harass her I will step in.  But just flirting is not an issue for me.  I know my girl is going home with me.

As for being boring, just because I am a nice guy does not mean I am not well read, have traveled a bit, have varied interests, and can hold a conversation on a variety of topics.  My sons are nice guys too.  I've never heard them described as boring.

I think you need a new description for what you are calling a "nice guy".   Being a nice guy means you are not an asshole.  It means you will do what you can to help and to be polite.  It does not make you a doormat.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> 
> A "nice guy" is usually boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall.
> 
> ...



What are you, 12 years old?  And why is this in politics?  Whatever.

Women do like nice guys.  It's girls who don't.  They like "edgy" guys, aka bad news douche bags who treat other human beings like shit and have poor functional coping skills with which to deal with the rest of the world.  That's because girls don't know any better.  Real men are mature, kind, and respectful.  The edgy guys are just really old boys.

Me and all of my male buddies are nice guys.  We can have conversations on all kinds of things.  We are, in fact, some of the most popular people in town.  We're all very mild mannered.  We treat everyone around us with respect.  My one friend, we'll call him "Jack" is expecting his first child with his girlfriend "Jill" of two years.  They're the biggest couple in town.  They have the most perfectly imperfect relationships you'll ever see.  Another good friend, "Mike" has been friends with "Jill" since they were kids.  He's one of the most calm and peaceful guys you'll ever meet.  He's going through the process to join the State Police.  Somehow, he was the only applicant this go-round who is prior military.  Another good friend of ours is "Chris" whose place is the most common option to hang out and shoot guns.  "Chris" is the baby of the group, but he's a really good guy.  When he turned 21 a couple years ago we had a huge surprise party for him.

Back when we all would go out and paint the town together, it was always good times.  Everywhere we go we find people we know, and everyone is always excited to see us.  Especially the ladies.  Of course, we're all starting to settle down.  "Jack" has "Jill."  "Mike," the biggest man-whore of us all, has settled in with a pretty cool chick he's been seeing since last summer.  "Chris" has been dating a woman for the past three years who is in her forties.  He's the youngest, dating the oldest.  Those two are crazy about each other, though.  And I'm in no position to judge, because I'm the oldest and am dating the youngest.  My girlfriend since this past summer is in her mid-20s.

Real men date real women.  Real women don't cheat.  Partially because they date real men who treat them right.  And sometimes that includes doing the dishes.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> 
> A "nice guy" is usually boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall.
> 
> ...




Shouldn't you at least get out of high school before doing that sort of stuff?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> And why is this in politics?  Whatever.



Because I've noticed that self-described "nice guy" are anti-constitution marxists.

Every time I've met an anti-gun male, he was a pussywhipped mangina.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> How many dishes did LoneLaugher wash for his wife last night?



None. She did them. 

Now...how's the Air Force Academy application process going?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread. The OP desperately wants to have a discussion about sex with the people here. He thinks he's a stud or something. All studs are overweight, can't establish a career and have to lie on forums about their future in the Air Force Academy.
> ...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> ...



Doing the dishes? Is that the best you can come up with?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> How many dishes did LoneLaugher wash for his wife last night?


I have a dish washer....automatic...I've retired my penis, it scored so much and cost me sooo much, I had to...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 15, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> ...



He's out. He's 24 years old and seeking a direction in life.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 15, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> ...




 Yep.

 Women who value themselves want a man who treats them as somebody valued.

A girl lacking in self-esteem is just looking for an asshole who reinforces their lack of self worth.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 15, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > You should read Leo Derichoer's(sp) Nice Guys Finish Last.
> ...


These days...all women are used and full of baggage. Go to church, you will find a nice woman.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> How many dishes did LoneLaugher wash for his wife last night?



Is washing dishes relevant?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > And why is this in politics?  Whatever.
> ...



Really? You think I'm an anti-gun male.....right?


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice guys don't finish last - they are just heading for a different finish line.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Doing the dishes? Is that the best you can come up with?



A picture says a thousand words:


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > How many dishes did LoneLaugher wash for his wife last night?
> ...



Not if you have a dishwasher. 

Though some guys are OCD about stacking it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> 
> A "nice guy" is usually boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall.
> 
> ...


Women love nice guys. You just have to have more than one facet to you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 15, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Just because I am a nice guy does not mean I am a coward or a wimp.  If you flirt with my wife or girlfriend, she will laugh and politely ignore your flirting or put you in your place.  If you harass her I will step in.  But just flirting is not an issue for me.  I know my girl is going home with me.
> 
> As for being boring, just because I am a nice guy does not mean I am not well read, have traveled a bit, have varied interests, and can hold a conversation on a variety of topics.  My sons are nice guys too.  I've never heard them described as boring.
> 
> I think you need a new description for what you are calling a "nice guy".   Being a nice guy means you are not an asshole.  It means you will do what you can to help and to be polite.  It does not make you a doormat.



Wait a sec. 

I'm a nice guy......but I'm also capable of being a huge asshole.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> Nice guys don't finish last - they are just heading for a different finish line.



Yeah divorce. Never seeing their children and working as slave since half their income goes to the wife, a quarter goes to the state, and what remains goes towards their own survival.

I'd kill myself.

Have you seen the suicide rate among men?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

Plenty of nice guys own guns.  Plenty of nice guys are "real men".

If you think you have to be an asshole to be a "real man", you are still a boy.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Just because I am a nice guy does not mean I am a coward or a wimp.  If you flirt with my wife or girlfriend, she will laugh and politely ignore your flirting or put you in your place.  If you harass her I will step in.  But just flirting is not an issue for me.  I know my girl is going home with me.
> ...



I don't think I'm an asshole at all.  Now, if someone bothers by girl enough for me to need to step in, that is not ME being the asshole.  It is him.  I just put a stop to it.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> I'd kill myself.



Thank goodness you already own guns.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



And what was it like before "these days"?

Are you that ancient?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Nice guys don't finish last - they are just heading for a different finish line.
> ...



And, of course, only nice guys commit suicide?   lmao


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Doing the dishes? Is that the best you can come up with?
> ...



Too stereotyped for my taste.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 15, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


I tried that.

Got chased by woman I wouldn't let YOU sleep with.

I accidentally met a woman, and out of the blue we clicked.

Strange shit happens.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 15, 2015)

Women are way more complex than men. You have to know when to be nice and when to be forceful. Never met a women with her head on straight that wanted to be with an asshole.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 15, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


It used to be men are the gas and women are the brakes.  These days, women just want to get a nut and if a baby happens, she just kills it so she can get another nut with another random guy.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 15, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


I stopped whoring around for 3 months and then met my wife. It was weird because she told me if she had met me when I was...er busy then she would not have given me the time of day.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 15, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> I accidentally met a woman, and out of the blue we clicked.
> 
> .




I've had that happen, too.

But without that last "c".


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 15, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > I accidentally met a woman, and out of the blue we clicked.
> ...


I'll assume you meant the second to last "c".


----------



## PredFan (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm a good conservative. I keep my wife barefoot and pregnant.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> 
> A "nice guy" is usually boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall.
> 
> ...







​You're embarrassing yourself dood.  Even with your reputation.

How come you put a poll up for women -- and then voted in it?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > And why is this in politics?  Whatever.
> ...



Define your terms.

This oughta be a hoot.....


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm curious to see what his definition of "nice" is too.    Because it certainly doesn't match anything I've ever heard.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> 
> A "nice guy" is usually boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall.
> 
> ...



I don't get it...what woman would want to brag that her guy isn't nice?? After many years with a jerk, I very much appreciate being with someone who has good manners...of course there is much more to him than being "nice". He's also intelligent, funny, handsome, romantic...and I should probably stop there.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 15, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



oops!

Yeah, that one!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> ...



Yeah, let's keep that our secret...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 15, 2015)

I've never had any problems being nice. Nor am I a constitution hating liberal.

sounds like the op is just trying to ease his conscience over being a jerk.

also Jesus christ is the nicest guy I know of. I would hardly say He is boring


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, I'm curious to see what his definition of "nice" is too.    Because it certainly doesn't match anything I've ever heard.



I'll let her outline  the self-described "nice guy." I also agree with her.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm curious to see what his definition of "nice" is too.    Because it certainly doesn't match anything I've ever heard.
> ...



YouTube doesn't post here.  You brought it up, *you* define your own terms.

Or don't you have the cojones?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 15, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > How many dishes did LoneLaugher wash for his wife last night?
> ...



dang. That sucks. I can't imagine not being able to pee on my own power.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm curious to see what his definition of "nice" is too.    Because it certainly doesn't match anything I've ever heard.
> ...



I managed to tolerate about a minute and a half of this young bimbo trying to justify her fondness for "bad boys".

It is laughable that you (and she) think nice guys are boring, lack confidence and are lousy in bed.   The suppositions are juvenile, at best.  So any guy with confidence, who is good in bed, can carry on an interesting conversation, and is capable of surprising a woman, is, by your definition, not a nice guy???    What a load of bullshit.

A nice guy won't hit a woman.  A nice guy won't cheat on a woman.  A nice guy won't demand that she do what he wants all the time.  A nice guy will treat her with respect and not act like she is property.

But if your woman wants a lying, cheating, quick tempered boy who demands she is not his equal, then by all means go for it.

I prefer a woman who wants more than that, and expects it.


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2015)

They like nice guys.  But they want to party with dirty boys.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 15, 2015)

Somebody tell the OP author that once you  leave high school and grow up, none of this kind of nonsense matters anymore.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> Somebody tell the OP author that once you  leave high school and grow up, none of this kind of nonsense matters anymore.



Exactly.    And there is nothing sadder than a middle aged wannabe bad guy.  lmao


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> ...


See multi faceted.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I don't get it...what woman would want to brag that her guy isn't nice?? *After many years with a jerk*, I very much appreciate being with someone who has good manners...of course there is much more to him than being "nice". He's also intelligent, funny, handsome, romantic...and I should probably stop there.



Oh, so after all your good youthful years were spent with a badboy, you found a desperate beta to care for you (and whatever baggage you had) just before you hit the wall.

Sounds like a typical case of Babies Rabies.

Why didn't you spend all those youthful years with a "nice guy"  ???

Hey don't worry though, betas get what they deserve. I'm into slender cougars (under 45), so if you're on Long Island let me know.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


There are catheters...


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

I think the OP is basing his claims on what he experienced in high school.   The reality of adult life is much different.  As women mature they have less and less use for the "bad guys".


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it...what woman would want to brag that her guy isn't nice?? *After many years with a jerk*, I very much appreciate being with someone who has good manners...of course there is much more to him than being "nice". He's also intelligent, funny, handsome, romantic...and I should probably stop there.
> ...



Most women over the age of 25 or 30 (and many below that) have no time for a "bad boy" type.

Oh, and if you are being a "bad boy" just to impress the girls, you are the worst kind of pussywhipped there is.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> I think the OP is basing his claims on what he experienced in high school.   The reality of adult life is much different.  As women mature they have less and *less use* for the "bad guys".



The key word in your post is "use."  Not love or attraction.

This is why those married sucker betas only get sex once a month (if they're lucky).

Fret not, until they've hit the second wall, they're still getting their holes plugged by a man they are still attracted to, whether you know or not.


----------



## norwegen (Jan 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> ...


By funny, do you mean funny looking?  'Cuz if you do, then I meet one of your criteria.

Woohoo!


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

If you want my definition of a nice guy, I can give you a negative definition:

I've never met a "nice guy" at a gun range.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 15, 2015)

I think the OP doesnt understand a woman wants a man that can satisfy her in her different moods.  The perfect man is a nice guy, someone inherently good and courteous. When she gets horny she wants her man to become a beast. When she wants to be made love to she wants someone caring with attention to detail. When she wants to dance someone that likes to have fun. When she feels insecure someone to protect her and listen to her. An asshole may only have one or none of those attributes


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 15, 2015)

Finishing last is just the manly thing to do...


----------



## Sherry (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it...what woman would want to brag that her guy isn't nice?? *After many years with a jerk*, I very much appreciate being with someone who has good manners...of course there is much more to him than being "nice". He's also intelligent, funny, handsome, romantic...and I should probably stop there.
> ...



Good years behind me?? I married my HS sweetheart and was committed to my marriage and family. I have 2 of the most amazing children, so there are no regrets. Men with an attitude like you, who assume that I'd have "baggage", get off on taking advantage of people...and apparently assume that others share your juvenile perspective. Good luck, chief.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


He is still a little boy in the mind and not in a good way.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 15, 2015)

A stockboy job at Home Depot.  Now that's a real chick magnet.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> If you want my definition of a nice guy, I can give you a negative definition:
> 
> I've never met a "nice guy" at a gun range.



you should go practice more often then.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I think the OP doesnt understand a woman wants a man that can satisfy her in her different moods. The perfect man is a nice guy, someone inherently good and courteous. When she gets horny she wants her man to become a beast. When she wants to be made love to she wants someone caring with attention to detail. When she wants to dance someone that likes to have fun. When she feels insecure someone to protect her and listen to her. An asshole may only have one or none of those attributes



Different moods? lol. Every time she changes her mask it's to manipulate you. You're a puppet.

The perfect man is one who neither abuses his wife/gf physically or verbally, and provides for her and the family and protects her and the family from harm.

When she gets horny? You make her horny when you're horny, you don't wait for her to get horny. It sounds like she's controlling your behavior by withholding sex.

When she wants to make love she wants you to ravage her.

She shouldn't be asking you to dance, you should asking her to dance.

When she feels insecure it's because you failed to make her feel secure. A man is proactively protective of his family.

*Nuclear Nice Guy Detected!!!

*


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I think the OP is basing his claims on what he experienced in high school.   The reality of adult life is much different.  As women mature they have less and *less use* for the "bad guys".
> ...



LMAO!!   Trust me, no bad guy wannabe has plugged any woman I have been with.   The woman I have been with prefer a man who is who he is.  Not one that pretends to be bad just to try and get laid.  lol

And if you want to go thru life without a real relationship, go for it.  It is cliche as hell, but feel free to live that life.

I prefer something with a bit more substance.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > If you want my definition of a nice guy, I can give you a negative definition:
> ...



Then you haven't been to many of the gun ranges I have been to.   Most of my shooting buddies are nice guys.

But then, you use the term as derogatory, so I doubt your would recognize the reality of a nice guy anyway.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I think the OP doesnt understand a woman wants a man that can satisfy her in her different moods. The perfect man is a nice guy, someone inherently good and courteous. When she gets horny she wants her man to become a beast. When she wants to be made love to she wants someone caring with attention to detail. When she wants to dance someone that likes to have fun. When she feels insecure someone to protect her and listen to her. An asshole may only have one or none of those attributes
> ...


Bad relationships huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Women have mood swings more often than men. Has nothing to do with manipulation.

Yes when she gets horny. If you know what you are doing she will get horny way more often than you will.

Women feel insecure for reasons that have nothing to do with men. 

You are a first class idiot!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I think the OP doesnt understand a woman wants a man that can satisfy her in her different moods. The perfect man is a nice guy, someone inherently good and courteous. When she gets horny she wants her man to become a beast. When she wants to be made love to she wants someone caring with attention to detail. When she wants to dance someone that likes to have fun. When she feels insecure someone to protect her and listen to her. An asshole may only have one or none of those attributes
> ...



He provides for her, protects her, but doesn't do the dishes, right?

If you are claiming you make her horny and don't wait for her to be horny, you are lying or a virgin.  lol   Now, you can do things that will encourage her libido, but the idea that you MAKE her horny is laughable.

Sometimes a woman wants to be ravaged.  Sometimes she wants to be made love to.  And sometimes she wants to ravage her man.   Sounds like you can only provide one of those.

Whoever wants to dance first asks the other.  

Her feeling insecure is not about safety.  It is about knowing she is cherished, loved, respected, and seen as more than a hole to fuck and someone to clean.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



unfortunately not all men are aware of how foolish they are


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You should paternity test your children.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


You probably should paternity test yours. Back in the day I met many unsatisfied wives married to clueless guys like you.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



All bravado aside, it sounds like there is some history behind your attitude...I'll bet once upon a time you considered yourself to be a nice guy. A woman, who owned your heart, broke it...perhaps by sleeping with your buddy, who was the stereotypical bad boy. Now you want to see yourself as the guy who is always in control in order to shield yourself from future heartache. No need to confirm or deny it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Bingo.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> All bravado aside, it sounds like there is some history behind your attitude...I'll bet once upon a time you considered yourself to be a nice guy. A woman, who owned your heart, broke it...perhaps by sleeping with your buddy, who was the stereotypical bad boy. Now you want to see yourself as the guy who is always in control in order to shield yourself from future heartache. No need to confirm or deny it.



Those who don't learn from history are doomed to repeat it. Unfortunately it took me four relationships of the same old shit to realize there was something wrong. I repeated the history three more times.

I don't deny it. But I learned.

Now I'm happy. Now I'm the buddy you mentioned...


----------



## Sherry (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > All bravado aside, it sounds like there is some history behind your attitude...I'll bet once upon a time you considered yourself to be a nice guy. A woman, who owned your heart, broke it...perhaps by sleeping with your buddy, who was the stereotypical bad boy. Now you want to see yourself as the guy who is always in control in order to shield yourself from future heartache. No need to confirm or deny it.
> ...



You say happy, I say bitter...that woman is still controlling you to this day, even if you can't see it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > All bravado aside, it sounds like there is some history behind your attitude...I'll bet once upon a time you considered yourself to be a nice guy. A woman, who owned your heart, broke it...perhaps by sleeping with your buddy, who was the stereotypical bad boy. Now you want to see yourself as the guy who is always in control in order to shield yourself from future heartache. No need to confirm or deny it.
> ...



You attract what you are. You sound like you started off misguided and got worse.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


 I think you're mad I exposed your Babies Rabies scam on your man.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



You say mad, I say amused. Sweetie, the only thing you're exposing is your ass.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

Sherry said:


> You say mad, I say amused.



Of course you're amused, I made a mistake, he's not your man, he's your fool.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > You say mad, I say amused. Sweetie, the only thing you're exposing is your ass.
> ...



I wonder if she knows that you're still playing the fool for her after all these years.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Really?  That is the best answer you have?   To make the suggestion that a woman you never met cheated on her man 29 years ago because he wasn't trying to impress her by trying to look like a badass??

LMAO!!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



And you satisfied them because you aren't a nice guy?  lol


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2015)

The OP clearly has issues.  I am respectful and "nice" to women.  I stop being nice and respectful when they do.....but not before.   

Women want _*men*_....not emotional cripples....not boys....and not assholes.  

Yes, men can get shit on in relationships.  But it does mean every other woman on planet Earth is a bitch.  Grow the fuck up.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 15, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> The OP clearly has issues.  I* am respectful and "nice" to women.  I stop being nice and respectful when they do.*....but not before.



That's means you're a "good guy" not a "nice guy" who was used as a doormat.

I know plenty of "good guys" at the gun range. I don't know any "nice guys" at the gun range.

I've noticed that all gun hating men (aside from alpha male politicians who are protected by lots of men with guns) are doormats for their wife.

There is an online culture of TLF (True Forced Loneliness) losers who either can't get a woman or get insanely abused by a woman. They always seem to be Marxist and anti-gun.

I've never met a TFL at the gun range.


----------



## Toro (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> If you want my definition of a nice guy, I can give you a negative definition:
> 
> I've never met a "nice guy" at a gun range.









^^^^^^^^^
Gun range guy.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > The OP clearly has issues.  I* am respectful and "nice" to women.  I stop being nice and respectful when they do.*....but not before.
> ...




I own a Smith & Wesson .41 calibur magnum.....among others...does that count.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > The OP clearly has issues.  I* am respectful and "nice" to women.  I stop being nice and respectful when they do.*....but not before.
> ...



We still haven't hear your definition of a "nice guy".    I have said before, I am a nice guy.  I have been called a nice guy by numerous people.  I see that as a good thing.   But somehow you think being nice is a bad thing.  You think it somehow equates to being a wimp.   Or that it makes you less than all those assholes who think they are such badasses.  You are absolutely wrong.

Your judgement on what women like is based on teenagers.   Real women want real men.  And real men don't have to prove anything.  We are nice because we choose to be and because it makes the world a better place to live.  But if you think we aren't at the gun ranges, aren't keeping our women happy, and aren't more than you can handle, you are delusional.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

I am sitting here having a drink and thinking about how misguided the OP is.  So I thought I would provide a little education from an old nice guy to a youngster who thinks being a "badboy" is the way to go.

Now you talk about how women want the bad boys.  No doubt there are some who do. You talk about screwing women who were married to nice guys.  Personally, I don't see that as something to brag about, but to each their own.

But there are things the nice guys get that you bad boys never do.  Yeah, you get laid.  But lots of guys get laid.  But a women never really trusts a bad boy.  That means you don't get much besides some pussy.

You never get that great sex that comes when you have a real connection.  You get the one-night stands.  I've had both.  I can tell you that there is no comparison.   You find a woman that you love and there are places she can take you that no one-nighter comes close to.  You stick around long enough to learn what makes her click and for her to learn what makes you click.  You get her to open up and you open up to her, and the things that go on become so much more than just getting laid that there should be an entirely new name for it.

Is there a chance that she will break your heart?  Yep.  And it hurts like a motherfucker, no doubt about it.  But all this talk about being a real man?  A real man (or a nice guy) doesn't make every other woman pay for that.  And a real man doesn't quit because he got hurt.  A real man knows there are women with far more to offer than just a few rolls in the hay.  A nice guy gets that.  The bad boy doesn't.  Because a woman may want the excitement of the bad boy every now and then.  But she saves the best of herself for the nice guys.  Because they won't make her pay for every woman who broke his heart.

You talked about getting your heart broken, so you won't risk it again.  The women who want the bad boys are the same way.  It makes for a shallow person on both sides.   Whether the men do dishes or go to the shooting range doesn't matter at all.  That is window dressing, at best.

The toughest man I ever knew was also a softie when it came to his woman.  He adored that woman like nobody's business.  He had no problem doing dishes and changing diapers.  He was the nicest guy you ever wanted to meet when he was home, and especially when he was with her.  Now when he was on duty, he was all business.  I used to shoot with him at the range at Little Creek Naval base.  He was enough of a nice guy that he would always help the novice shooters.  Took time out of his own shooting to help them learn and get better.  And he was good at it.  He didn't need to brag or prove anything.

No, the bad boys will always be boys.  Yeah, the broken women will fuck them and the real women will occasionally fuck them.  But they don't get much except time alone. They don't ever get what really matters.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jan 15, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> 
> A "nice guy" is usually boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall.
> 
> ...



This explains why you are so slimy, the head your tiny brain resides in hangs between your legs. Glad you finally came out as right wing trash. Remember when you came on board claiming you were a staunch 'progressive'? These are "christian" values?

Yea, liberal wash dishes, then become NAZI killers when the subject is authoritarianism.

While not all conservatives are authoritarians; all highly authoritarian personalities are political conservatives.
Robert Altmeyer - The Authoritarians


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 15, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > You should read Leo Derichoer's(sp) Nice Guys Finish Last.
> ...



Dude, it's a two way street dating back to feminism in the 70's.  The importance of family is plummiting with my generation, and when it comes to the generation above mine they have the same issues and are dealing with additional ones like high divorce rates, dealing with problems that started before the wedding.  The christian answer to this is men don't know their biblical roles anymore and haven't known for more than a half a century.  Now Woman don't know their biblical roles, and are exactly where the men are.  No I'm not talking about woman staying home and being with children while men work.  Not talking about that at all.  I'm currently doing a bible study on it. 

You all seem to know the answer, but have no fucking clue what the hell you are talking about.  Lol.  Wow.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 15, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> I am sitting here having a drink and thinking about how misguided the OP is.  So I thought I would provide a little education from an old nice guy to a youngster who thinks being a "badboy" is the way to go.
> 
> Now you talk about how women want the bad boys.  No doubt there are some who do. You talk about screwing women who were married to nice guys.  Personally, I don't see that as something to brag about, but to each their own.
> 
> ...



Holy shit I just came in my pants.  Bingo!

In regards to the bold,

"You never get that great sex that comes when you have a real connection."

This lady's and gentleman is called an orgasm.  It's is very different then cumming at the end of sex.  It feels way better, but if you've never experienced it you will have no fucking clue what it is.  It makes you hump like a motherfucker.  You'll take whatever is closest to you and fuck it and not even give a shit.  It could be you pet cat you queers. 

To the above poster we need you at this site very badly.  Cerial Killer will pay you at this point to stay.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I am sitting here having a drink and thinking about how misguided the OP is.  So I thought I would provide a little education from an old nice guy to a youngster who thinks being a "badboy" is the way to go.
> ...



Payment is not necessary.  But thank you for your compliment.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 15, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You should start a thread on women and men relationships.  I'll be serious and give you my take.  PM me if you do it and I will be serious and contribute to it.  I'm in dying need of hope and advice as everybody here knows.  Ha!  No, really I am.  Your post actually made me hope again.  Thank you.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> A stockboy job at Home Depot.  Now that's a real chick magnet.




lol. Though you never know.

Women like handymen didn't you know?

Putting up shelves, changing light bulbs, digging holes in the garden. That sort of thing.

What's worse than a self styled intellectual droning on all day? Then expecting to be celebrated for it.


----------



## Ellipsis (Jan 16, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> 
> A "nice guy" is usually boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall.
> 
> ...


I used to be a nice guy until that got me divorced. Now I treat women like pets and that seems to work very well.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 16, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Ok, I will see what I can think up to post and let you know.  lol


----------



## Mindful (Jan 16, 2015)

Breaking news: how to load the dishwasher.

Breaking news from Birmingham study reveals exactly how to load dishwasher


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 16, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



TY.


----------



## Politico (Jan 16, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > My wife thinks I'm a nice guy, but I'll have to tell her when I get home that she's wrong. I can't be a nice guy because the OP says nice guys are "boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall."
> ...


Exactly. I am a good guy but hardly nice. The two don't go together in the same sentence.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 16, 2015)

Ellipsis said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> ...




Yabbut your name is "Ellipsis".  Did you know women come with their own periods?


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2015)

Women like nice guys

Women don't like bleeding hearts liberals

Big difference


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice guys are the best !


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jan 16, 2015)

It really depends on what you mean when you say "Nice guys". We all know the cliche of "nice guys" being the shy, insecure guys in high school who complain about the "friend zone" and all that garbage - but most of thos people aren't actually "nice" to begin with.

Women like confidence. "Nice" and "confident" are not mutually exclusive. 

I consider myself a "nice guy", but you'll see what happens if you hit on my girlfriend in front of me.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jan 16, 2015)

skye said:


> Women like nice guys
> 
> Women don't like bleeding hearts liberals
> 
> Big difference



SO, you don't like men who are self-reliant, energetic, impulsive, and resilient, you prefer men who are easily victimized, easily offended, indecisive, fearful, rigid, inhibited, and vulnerable...


"All people are born alike—except Republicans and Democrats," quipped Groucho Marx, and in fact it turns out that personality differences between liberals and conservatives are evident in early childhood. In 1969, Berkeley professors Jack and Jeanne Block embarked on a study of childhood personality, asking nursery school teachers to rate children's temperaments. They weren't even thinking about political orientation.

Twenty years later, they decided to compare the subjects' childhood personalities with their political preferences as adults. They found arresting patterns. As kids, liberals had developed close relationships with peers and were rated by their teachers as self-reliant, energetic, impulsive, and resilient. People who were conservative at age 23 had been described by their teachers as easily victimized, easily offended, indecisive, fearful, rigid, inhibited, and vulnerable at age 3. The reason for the difference, the Blocks hypothesized, was that insecure kids most needed the reassurance of tradition and authority, and they found it in conservative politics.
Psychology Today


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bfgrn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Women like nice guys
> ...



Nice:
nice
nīs/
_adjective_

*1*.
pleasant; agreeable; satisfactory.
"we had a nice time"
synonyms: enjoyable, pleasant, agreeable, good, satisfying, gratifying, delightful,marvelous; More.
fine or subtle: kind, polite, and friendly


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 16, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Breaking news: how to load the dishwasher.
> 
> Breaking news from Birmingham study reveals exactly how to load dishwasher


How do you change a light bulb?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 16, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking news: how to load the dishwasher.
> ...



You turn on the other light, so that you can see.


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't have all the answers...but I do know that women who had strong intelligent  creative handsome fathers like me, tend to like strong inteligent men....they are the nice guys....

if you are weak and a crying baby...siding with women issues  and all that shit.... that PC shit you know...


well

We don;t like those weakling insecure  men ...like that


----------



## Pogo (Jan 16, 2015)

skye said:


> I don't have all the answers...but I do know that women who had strong intelligent  creative handsome fathers like me, tend to like strong inteligent men....they are the nice guys....
> 
> if you are weak and a crying baby...*siding with women issues * and all that shit.... that PC shit you know...
> 
> ...



Explain, please.

You like men who are _against _women's issues?






What's the point then?


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have all the answers...but I do know that women who had strong intelligent  creative handsome fathers like me, tend to like strong inteligent men....they are the nice guys....
> ...



No

I respect men who are NOT afraid of women

Enough said!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 16, 2015)

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



OK, that's not what you said the first time but I'm good wit dat.


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Yes

because there all all these castrated men....dominated by women...

sad and disgusting.

my father was NOT one of those.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 16, 2015)

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Manly men who define the rules and believe in traditional family values?


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2015)

Nutz said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well yes, but there is nothing to define...

Men are the head of the family. men have the muscles and earn the money

That's how it was in my life

that's where strength lies for me.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 16, 2015)

skye said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


The lack of traditional family values has destroyed our society.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 16, 2015)

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I'm not afraid of women.  I love being controlled and tied up by them.  I just hate it when they steal my wallet afterwords.  I pay well.  I just don't understand...


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 16, 2015)

Nutz said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



No.  Men don't know their identities and either do women.  It's starts with our individual selves first then that will impact the relationships we have in the future.  Solve that you solve a relationship.


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Not talking about sad .... prostitutes or drug addicts who need money here  Heaven forbid

I am talking about brains

mind

if you please


----------



## Nutz (Jan 16, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Nutz (Jan 16, 2015)

skye said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


He is a virgin that knows nothing about relationships.  I don't think he has ever had a girlfriend.  He isn't man enough.  He is too busy lying about his success and writing unintelligible posts.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 16, 2015)

skye said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I have those too.  Why do you think the older women turn to me for help?


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 16, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Ladies and gentleman this poster above will never sustain a relationship.  The woman will dump him before he can dump her.


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...




Respectfully

I don't know....

I don't know anything about the why..or the whats...

I will go now

good night!


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 16, 2015)

skye said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I will take over for you.  Clearly these so called men don't know the history of how men came to be and why we are so disfunctional today.  Then the next series I will talk about the same with Women.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jan 17, 2015)

"Nice guys" tend to take less risks and are less daring, they tend to avoid danger, they tend to subserviently obey the Law, they aren't usually into BDSM and rough sex (some exceptions of course), they are overly "normal", they tend to be pussies in a street fight and lacking in street smarts, they usually possess that herd mentality and tend to follow rather than lead, and are usually just far more boring than the "bad boys".

But they got their perks.  As friends, or when it comes to business.

But sexually and romantically?  With some exceptions, I usually prefer the bad boys, lol... its just in my Nature.

Hook me up with that Almost Ten, not that Almost Five lmao...
​


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 22, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> 
> A "nice guy" is usually boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall.
> 
> ...




What people don't get about us nice guys (like someone who bakes cookies and cupcakes for our apartment building hehe) is we're only acting nice. But ever notice how the ones who go off are always described as quiet and inoffensive prior? They're the 'nice guys.' A bad boy is overt and obvious and acting the part, but everything they can be is already known. Want tension and excitement, get with a nice guy. You never know what'll set us off.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 24, 2015)

women do like nice guys... AFTER they screw multiple bad boys and have kids out of wedlock and get fat.


----------



## Maxx (Jan 25, 2015)

So many men can't differentiate being a decent person from being a complete pansy.
Then again others can't differentiate being a man from just being a complete prick.


----------



## fbj (Jan 25, 2015)

I bet all the money in my bank account that Jimmy Fallon's wife is f*cking another man  LOL

When you see Nice Guy, that is all Jimmy fallon


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2015)

This thread still exists?

My favorite part is still the poll -- where the OP puts up a poll for women, and then votes in it himself.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 27, 2015)

fbj said:


> I bet all the money in my bank account that Jimmy Fallon's wife is f*cking another man  LOL
> 
> When you see Nice Guy, that is all Jimmy fallon



most men's wives are fucking another man or woman.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 27, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I bet all the money in my bank account that Jimmy Fallon's wife is f*cking another man  LOL
> ...



I hope you are wrong about that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 27, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



He is and he isn't.  There are a small group of people who cheat because they can't stop going after the "conquest/ego fuck".

In the rest of the situations cheating is a symptom of other problems in the marriage.   I kinda doubt "bad boys" have problem free marriages.


----------



## Toro (Jan 27, 2015)

He's wrong. "Most" wives are not.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 27, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It's easy, I'm a guy who doesn't like "nice guys" either.
> 
> A "nice guy" is usually boring as fuck, can't have a conversation about anything outside popular topics, rather timid and lacking spine and usually an anti-gun progressive piece of shit. They're also known to wash the dishes for their gfs and wives while I ram their cheating gf/wife into the wall.
> 
> ...


How do we know that you're not a 27 year old virgin?


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 27, 2015)

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


I was scared shitless of my GF when I met her!!!!

And I ain't no wuss!


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 27, 2015)

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




Not castrated or dominated, but, I am confident enough to recognize superior intelligence and organizational skills of my GF.

What a mind, she has got shit under control.

I just amble through life.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> This thread still exists?
> 
> My favorite part is still the poll -- where the OP puts up a poll for women, and then votes in it himself.



It wasn't for women only. Notice I started the OP with "I'm a guy, and I can't stand them either."


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 27, 2015)

skye said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




I understand that, on the other hand, I don't have to do all the thinking and earning anymore!!!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 27, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > This thread still exists?
> ...



What's the second word in the title and the _subject _of the sentence?

S ... M ... H


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 I should have made the title and poll question.

Can women "love" nice guys.

Sure, the like nice guys, they like to use them.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 27, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...




That's nice.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 27, 2015)

Women DO like nice guys, they just go through about a half of a decade of chaos, not knowing that the nice guy IS who they really want...and in the end, it is who they truly want to be with forever and ever.  (at least for the most part, with most women)

And nice guy does not mean boring in the bedroom...men are men...nice guys enjoy a good romp in the hay, along with the rest of their gender...


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 27, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Women DO like nice guys, they just go through about a half of a decade of chaos, not knowing that the nice guy IS who they really want...and in the end, it is who they truly want to be with forever and ever.  (at least for the most part, with most women)
> 
> And nice guy does not mean boring in the bedroom...men are men...nice guys enjoy a good romp in the hay, along with the rest of their gender...


I do not enjoy a nice romp in the hay along with the rest of my gender.

I like a romp in the hay with my GF of very opposite gender.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 27, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Women DO like nice guys, they just go through about a half of a decade of chaos, not knowing that the nice guy IS who they really want...and in the end, it is who they truly want to be with forever and ever.  (at least for the most part, with most women)
> 
> And nice guy does not mean boring in the bedroom...men are men...nice guys enjoy a good romp in the hay, along with the rest of their gender...


As a nice guy, I don't think I'm boring in the bedroom either.

Our kitties sure seem entertained!


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 27, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Me too. Nice to your face. Sleezeballs behind your back.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Women DO like nice guys, they just go through about a half of a decade of chaos, not knowing that the nice guy IS who they really want...and in the end, it is who they truly want to be with forever and ever.  (at least for the most part, with most women)
> 
> And nice guy does not mean boring in the bedroom...men are men...nice guys enjoy a good romp in the hay, along with the rest of their gender...




translation from womanese guys; "women like to have sex with badboys who treat them like shit", then settle down with a pushover male who makes good money and a good father, only to divorce him 5 to 10 years later and take everything. Keep in mind 90% of these "women" get knocked up by a badboy before they re-marry or get married. Not to mention shes older, not good looking and has put on 40 pounds.". SHORT VERSION- she wants to have her cake and eat it too.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 27, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Women DO like nice guys, they just go through about a half of a decade of chaos, not knowing that the nice guy IS who they really want...and in the end, it is who they truly want to be with forever and ever.  (at least for the most part, with most women)
> ...


That's your translation, not mine!  

Sounds like you are talking about men, who want the hot babe that slept with the football team, only to marry the 'nice girl' down the street, who he then divorces 10-20 years down the road,  (for his hot babe secretary 15 years younger than him) after his nice girl wifey, waited on him hand and foot and bore his 3 children....

There are 'stories' from both men and women of their ''bad'' experiences that could enlighten us all on how ''terrible'' the 'other'' gender is....

What you are missing, is....if you don't succeed in finding your soul mate, or have gone through one of these horrible relationships, try try again...I believe God has a soul mate for everyone...somewhere, out there...maybe right before your blinded eyes...


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 28, 2015)

Care4all said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Sleazy of all genders abound!


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 28, 2015)

Bfgrn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Women like nice guys
> ...




Psychobabble to the extreme. So,those uninformed voters that put Obama in office have more books, have traveled more, are more educated and are more tolerant. I hate to burst the bubble and read between the lines but Berkeley professors describing conservatives as knuckle dragging, iq challenged, unworldly, heartless, and undeveloped blobs of jello. Oh I am sorry, I am not supposed to be smart enough to see through this charade. Sorry.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry, please you all continue this confessional, it is educational and entertaining. A lot of brave folks,out there


----------

